# Varible speed indoor motor



## ax2ron (Jan 4, 2013)

Im working on a Goodman indoor unit Model #AEPT030-00C-1A. The fan is a varible speed fan motor. The control Module/board has the 24 volts coming into it. The fan motor has the high voltage going into it but it wont come on. I believe the motor to be shot. I also checked the continuity of the motor and it was open. Ive changed many single speed motors but never a varible speed. Is there and other things i should check before getting one the these motors.


----------



## Double A ron (Aug 18, 2012)

Do you guys use the tool that diagnosis the fan motor?


----------



## rdjr1964 (Jan 29, 2012)

Is this an X-13 motor? In any case, if you do not have the diagnostic tool for this motor than remove the motor, remove the controller on the back, look at the electronics, there is usually a large round disc(capacitor) that is burned and therefore the controller is faulty.


----------



## Ingram's water & Air (Mar 4, 2013)

The AEPT uses a GE ECM motor. There is a specific test instrument (GETECMATE) for diagnosing these motors. Most all name brand HVAC dealers have one. Part of the control for the motor is on the circuit board in the air handler, and the rest is in the bell end of the motor. If you can’t check the motor itself, the easiest thing is to replace the circuit board to see if that cures the problem. If not, then the motor will need to be replaced. The ECM is VERY EXPENSIVE- usually in excess of $500.00.


----------

